# October Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Its time to vote! Multiple Choice.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app to view the contest, you will need to log in and vote via your internet browser.

*
1. mmjaxter








2. GoldenSkies








3. Megora








4. BriGuy








5. Joanne & Asia








6. SimTek








7. Katduf








8. Ivyacres








9. ChasingChase








10. KayBee








11. 4goldengirls








12. LJack








13. elway








14. Nash666








15. Wendy427








16. thorbreafortuna *









Thanks to the following posters who were ineligible due to insufficient post count
*BGR_owner
PumpkinJackOLantern*


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

There appears to be a missing label on the last photo (mine, lol)☺


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

thorbreafortuna said:


> There appears to be a missing label on the last photo (mine, lol)☺


What label? I am seeing your name there, are you not?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great "Fall Time" Pictures. We have *15 votes* so far.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

They are all just beautiful!! I voted!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

1stGold13 said:


> What label? I am seeing your name there, are you not?



Weird, I don't see it. It's probably the phone app. It's cool though, thanks for responding.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, really great pictures, love the fall theme.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 24 Votes in so far, if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. You can vote for as many entries as you want.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you voted yet?


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Love this theme, suits our Golden's so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I just voted, thanks everyone for your wonderful photos!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 Votes in so far.

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. You can vote for more than one picture-as many as you like. 

*Voting ends Sunday, 11-01-2015 at 05:10 PM ET*


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Just voted Good luck to all!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

35 votes in so far-if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

37 Votes in, if you haven't voted yet, please look through the entries and make your selections. 

*Voting ends Sunday, 11-01-2015 at 05:10 PM ET*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

39 votes in, can we get to 50 today?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

42 Votes in, can we get 50?

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections, you can vote for as many pictures as you wish. 

*Voting ends Sunday, November 1 @ 5:10 PM ET. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

43 Votes in so far, have you voted yet?

Look through all the great entries and make your selections. 

*Last day to Vote is Sunday November 1st @ 5:10 PM ET.*

Don't miss out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

47 votes in.

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.

The last day to vote is Sunday, November 1st @ 5:10 PM ET.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

such fantastic photos. It was so hard to choose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay, we've hit 50 votes!

*Let's see how many Votes we can get in before the poll closes on Sunday, November 1st @ 5:10 PM ET. *


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

51 and counting, let's go for 60!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Keep voting! If you haven't already, please pick your favourites now! I have!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

57 Votes.
66 in the May contest is the record for this year, can we beat it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We're shooting for* 60 *Votes, we have *58* in so far. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections-you can vote for as making entries as you wish. 

*Voting ends Sunday, November 1st @ 5:10 PM ET*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to cast your votes, Voting ends tomorrow.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last day to vote.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Voting ends in under 10 hours from the time of this post......


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

:You_Rock_60 votes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We're up to *61* Votes now. 

Today is the last day to vote, if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections-you can vote for as many pictures as you'd like. 

*Voting ends today @ 5:10 PM ET.*


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank heavens I don't have to pick just one!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

The final seconds.....


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *GoldenSkies* (PM Sent).
Thank you to everyone who submitted photos and voted, another great month of beautiful Goldens.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

1stGold13 said:


> Congratulations to our winner *GoldenSkies* (PM Sent).
> Thank you to everyone who submitted photos and voted, another great month of beautiful Goldens.


As always such great entries, congratulations GoldenSkies!.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Lovely pictures all around. But as soon as that GoldenSkies picture was submitted I knew it was a winner! Congratulations!


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratulations GoldenSkies! That was a great photo.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for voting! Can't wait to see the November photos  good luck!


----------

